# MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting NEW DATE March 22nd , changed from



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

*NEW DATE March 22nd , changed from the 15th to the 22nd EDITED- SPH

Looks like I will be hosting the March 15th Meeting at my place.
Lets say 12-4 if that works for everyone

For those of you that have not been here 
22525 Rambling 
Macomb Mich 48044 (east side)

I will have Pizza or Sub and Pop but if anyone want to bring anything else just let me know

If there are any Group orders we would like to try and get together let me know I can coodinate it (ideas?)
Also post anything you may have to sell or trade
I should have a few Azueus for trade
I am still looking for 
Male Leucs (adult) but will take subs
Cit (adult)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Sounds like a plan! Ill bring some cookies or something.

*Ill have :*

5 2+ month ootw leucs
4 3-4 month ootw imitators, Nabors line
4 3-4 month ootw mossy frogs

I can also bring tropical springtail and tropical woodlice 16oz cultures at $5 each. 16oz RFB cultures at $2 each. Also open to trades, just let me know what you have.

* Im looking for:
*
40 breeder aquariums
75 gallon aquariums
18 cube or 18x18x24 exo-terras
cork bark


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I'm still new to the Michigan frogger group. I just wanted to say I would like to come to the meeting. I was at the meeting at Michigan State but really didnt get to talk to that may people there. Just tell me what you would like me to bring / food or beverage.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I'll likely be there (not sure what's all going on at the moment). I won't have frogs, but if necessary, I could set up 16oz temperate springtail culture, tropical springtail cultures, or tropical woodlice cultures for people for $5 each. Just let me know ASAP if you want any so I can set up the cultures  I'd be up for trades for most kinds of plants (would definitely love some broms).


----------



## wbeavers (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Ken, that is not fair! That is the day of the Midwest Marine Conference. I'll be busy with MASM things. I would be there otherwise. If anyone in the Ann Arbor area is able to pickup things for me please let me know.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Oh it is bummer... Didn't even think to look was thinking of going a while back but just to see Eric but won't. he is usally to busy to talk much anyways


----------



## Colby02 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Ken, 
I'm planning on coming. I will bring some kind of snack and a couple two liters of pop unless you have something specific you need.
I am looking for male intermedius, and any variabilis if anyone is has any to offer please PM me. 

thanks,
Craig


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I knew I spoke too soon... Looks like I'll be running the Herpetology event for Science O on the 15th, so I won't be able to come to the meeting... I suppose I'll see you guys in April at the Frog Feast or in May at the next MI meeting! I could still set up cultures for people if necessary; I think that I'd just have to pass them off to Zach before the meeting... Should he be nice enough to do that for me


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

hey another one off the thread but just as a FYI check this out 100 gallon with stand on craigslist for a fairly good price dotn have the money right now or it would be gone

http://detroit.craigslist.org/for/571759930.html 


:wink:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Ill be able to bring Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches to the meeting if anyone is interested. 25 for $20, will include some adults. Nymphs great for Phyllobates or other herps.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I will have 4 juvie leucs available, about 3-5 months old.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Well only a couple of week now...


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Come one folks whos got frogs for sale.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I won't be at the meeting because I am selling at the orchid show in Troy that weekend. But if anybody wants any frogs I can take them to the show... You know you want to go to the orchid show... *grin*

Anybody interested in having the next meeting (or some subsequent meeting) at my house? You could see the greenhouse at the same time, and my frogs are in the basement now that I'm unemployed... er, 'self-employed'. Yeah, that's the ticket... Probably some Saturday other than the third saturday would be best, though.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I won't be able to make it. I've got about 60 frogs coming in by the end of the month, and I have to catch up on a lot of frog room maintenance and make room for them.
Slightly OT, I found a nearby pottery supply wholesaler, and I am thinking of mixing up a batch of clay-based substrate once it gets warm. If anyone is interested in getting in on it, let me know, and I'll come up with a cost (cost will depend on how many people are interested, as the more ingredients I buy, the bigger the discount).


Jim


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I can bring Java Moss for trade if anybody needs some. I have tons.


----------



## umfrog (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I won't be able to make the meeting either. That is the day of the first Wrestling tournament for both my boys. I Do have some Leucs that are 4+ months I am looking to sell if anyone is interested. I can probably work out a way to get them to the meeting.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Looks like only a few people can make it this weekend 
I have recieved a few e-mails and PMs of other who can't come beside all the one who posted
I think we should Reschedule to a better weekend..thoughts?

Is there a better weekend this month for everyone?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I can do either the 22nd or 29th. Brother-in-law from Texas is coming in for the weekend this weekend, so I can't make the meeting as is.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I can probably do the 22nd, but cannot do the 29th.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

So how does everyone feel about the 22nd That works for us too. 
Thats Easter weekend though?? Just make sense to have it when more people can make it


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*



Mustang said:


> So how does everyone feel about the 22nd That works for us too.
> Thats Easter weekend though?? Just make sense to have it when more people can make it


March in general sucks for me. I've got the Kalamazoo reptile show on March 22, and I'm doing an exhibition in G.R. for the MI Society of Herpetologists on the 29th.
Jim


----------



## Colby02 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

The 22nd will work for me.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

I should be able to make it on either date. 
Donn, I will take a clump or two of java off your hands, if its still availiable.
I will have some Cobalts (3-5 mos), a few Blue & black Auratus (10-11 mos), and maybe a few blue legged FG Vents (1-2 mos) for sale /trade. 
I`m looking for male Basti`s, Male blue & black Auratus, 20H aquariums, FF cups/lids (josh?).
Post here or PM me if interested.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

*Re: MICHIGAN Frogger Meeting March 15th*

Ok we are going to move it to the 22nd I hope this works out better for most people

I have asked for the title to get updated


----------



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

I can make it on the 22nd.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I will be there. I forgot who i promised 4 intermedius to but if it was you let me know. If no one speaks up i will have 4 froglets available at $75ea and a lot of azureus at $50ea. I do give bulk discounts so just ask. I also have many more intermedius on the way. About 20 tads in the water. 

I have one Basti up for adoption. He has a bum eye, I have no clue what happened. It has been 6 months since i noticed it. He is in good health other than the eye and still calls.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'll be at the meeting. Just PM me or email me if you would like me to bring anything to the meeting. As for frogs I have:

Blue and Black auratus $25
Leucs $40
Guyana Leucs $80
Blue legged vents (some are 5+ months old) $40
Grey legged vents $40
Powder Blues $50
panguana Lamasi $40
Intermedius (some are 5+ months old) $75


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Anyone interested in a 90g Viv? Thoses of you that have been over its the one in the great room
Would come planted maybe with frogs? I have 6 G and B auratus in there now. Just looking to keep frogs to the frog room. Would make a great deal to someone or trade for??? if interested I can shoot a few pictures


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe i have the day off but i am on call 24/7 so i will see. As this is my first time going i hope to see you all there!


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I am interested in getting some other types of food for my frogs. I dont want any cockroaches but if anyone can sell me something else I would be grateful. I was thinkin springtails maybe wood lice.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Some of you have already seen the post for my collection for sale in the classifieds and are asking whats up. I am hopping to move out west and in order to do so i need to sell my place. A ton of animals isn't really a great selling feature and in this market everything is going to need to be right to sell a house if at all possible. I am still planning on attending are meetings and I almost have rest of the years locations confirmed. I am also looking for some to volunteer to take over the mailing list. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

OK so now ith the date change who is coming? 

I am going to get a tubby's party sub and want to know if i need a 6' or 8' LOL

I will pick up a bunch of 2 liters some of that Code Red crap..... some chips etc. If anyone want to bring some sweets that would be good Other than that Should be fun

BTW I did get a e-mail back from Mark Pepper he will not be able to make this one as he is real busy but is still interested in coming over for a talk at some point in the future


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I can't make this one. Turns out I'm going to see Wicked in Chicago. I'll see you guys at the Frog Feast


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey can anyone bring Riccia moss? I would love to buy some if i make it...? Let me no, also some miniture broms?


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I have some really cool moss to sell. 
It going to be 15 per pull or cut. Its like nothing you have ever seen. Ken has some in a tank so you can check it out. Limited supply so if you think you might want some let me know. Clips will be small. Ken if you could put some feed back on the moss you got from me and a pic if you have one. I don't have a camera.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

sickvoodoo did you get my PM? I sent it like 10 minutes ago lol, and your online,,,


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

My phone won't let me dellete pms and my mail box is full so I will read it when I get home.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

As of right now, I wont be there. Hopefully, Ill make it to MEFF.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey everyone whos going to the meeting, its my first time going and i am just starting with frogs, and i need miniture bromeliads... preferbly red coloured ore spotted, can you let me no if you can bring some? And how much, also if possible a pic? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

You'd likely have to order them from Josh. People typically don't bring broms to these meetings.

And speaking of it, I know we've spoken of a bromeliad order once the weather warms up. How about for the May meeting we do that? I know I'm wanting some broms, and I imagine others want them too


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

I talked to "josh's frogs" but he dosnt have any at the moment, and also im coming from canada to this meeting(it will be my first time), and thats why i need them now, i can come everytime due to the distance (im only 16 and need a ride) so if anyone can bring a couple even, that would be good.

let me no


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

lil_man said:


> Hey everyone whos going to the meeting, its my first time going and i am just starting with frogs, and i need miniture bromeliads... preferbly red coloured ore spotted, can you let me no if you can bring some? And how much, also if possible a pic? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:





MonarchzMan said:


> And speaking of it, I know we've spoken of a bromeliad order once the weather warms up. How about for the May meeting we do that? I know I'm wanting some broms, and I imagine others want them too


I can't make the meeting, but I'm putting together a wholesale brom order for my April shows (4/13 in Grand Rapids; 4/19 in Kalamazoo; possibly 4/12 in Taylor). I haven't had time to get all the info on my website, but I have a PDF with all the species and prices. If anyone is interested, email me at [email protected]. I can ship to you, or you can save shipping and pick up orders at one of the shows.
Jim


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

.


----------



## lscalong (Mar 21, 2008)

I am sorry I will not be able to make it this time just to many other things to do with it being Easter weekend. I am also bumbed because I had something go through my tanks and wipe out all my frogs. (In a three week time frame, with no signs of any problems,lost the last one yesterday.) So I will be starting out all over again in the near future. Have Fun.

Leo S. Long
Troy, MI


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know if I said I'd be there on the new date but it looks like I will.
Bringing java moss if anybody (else) needs any.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Come on please some one bring miniture bromeliad (prefer red), please i really need some, let me no how much.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

You should just order some. I don't know anyone that would have any extras.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

thats my last option because i can hardly afford the product let alone the shipping.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Then your best bet will be to order some with the bulk order we are putting together.


----------



## Colby02 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to Ken for hosting. I'm glad i got a chance to check out your tanks you had some great ideas in there. Nice seeing everyone and hopefully we'll see you all at the next one.

Craig


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Id also like to thank "mustang" it was a pleasure to tour your home, and see the facinating vivs, and coral reef tank, thanks again, i hop that next time i go i will stay longer, and mayby have a bite, thanks again!


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, thanks for the tour and food. It was good meeting you guys.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for coming it was a good meeting
You guys are always welcome over here. 
Not sure if you have seen but under the Reginal event section the is a Midwest area now.
This is were we can now talk about group orders. Or if you are ordering frogs and want to see if you can spit shipping etc


----------

